# I'm glad I'm not flying this week! (New carry on guidlines for airplanes)



## caffn8me (Aug 10, 2006)

I've not been flying much recently compared to 2004 when I flew 140,000 miles.  I'm _really_ glad I'm not stuck in an airport in the UK today.  It looks to be a bit of a nightmare.  Better safe than sorry though.

See; 'Airlines terror plot' disrupted, Travel chaos grips UK's airports and Travel advice for passengers (which states that no carry on luggage is permitted)

Is anyone unfortunate enough to be flying in the next few days?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank God  no. 
Safe than sorry is right. :/


----------



## Willa (Aug 10, 2006)

This is sad for people who were on flights.

I saw this morning, to get in, they have to throw in the garbage their perfumes!!!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_This is sad for people who were on flights.

I saw this morning, to get in, they have to throw in the garbage their perfumes!!!




_

 
Heh, i'd refuse to board the plane if they made me throw out any of my liquid products...  Perfume, Foundation, etc...

Or i'd be like, are you giving me a check for the full retail value? lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

probably not.


----------



## Katura (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Heh, i'd refuse to board the plane if they made me throw out any of my liquid products...  Perfume, Foundation, etc...

Or i'd be like, are you giving me a check for the full retail value? lol._

 

Seriously. I'd ask them as politley as possible to get my bag from baggage and let me pack it inside. Or hand me a check. Or I'm staying put.

haha


NO carry on luggage at all!? I would die of boredom. And be angry that my things would either be taken or tossed.

I wouldnt be a happy camper. thats for sure.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

why?
Why would a traveller be angry that the gov't is doing what it deems necessary to protect the populace at large?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_why?
Why would a traveller be angry that the gov't is doing what it deems necessary to protect the populace at large?_

 
Agreed.It may seem inconvienient at first. but when you think about it, .. like was said befofre " better safe than sorry"


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

I believe mostly people just had to move things to their suitcase which isn't all that bad if you ask me!

Regards entertanment... There's always the in-flight movie


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

I always sleep throughout my flights.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow..and the passengers with children? What are they supposed to do? Board another flight I suppose..


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I always sleep throughout my flights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too... folded up jumper, bf's shoulder... that's all I need, oh and the window seat!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Wow..and the passengers with children? What are they supposed to do? Board another flight I suppose.._

 
People boarding with babies were/are allowed to take on baby food and milk but they have to taste it in front of airline staff to prove it's not contaminated.


----------



## Katura (Aug 10, 2006)

I cant ever sleep on a plane, I dont know if it's just being in such close prozimity to a stranger or being that high up in the air, it just wont happen. I've usually got a book, some starbucks (which is now not allowed I guess) and some headphones...

I just think some people wouldnt be too happy about throwing out their belongings (perfume...etc) I dont know, I cant imagine being happy about it really?

*smiles as throwing Chanel's Chance into a garbage can* ...

...I think not.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Wow..and the passengers with children? What are they supposed to do?_

 
Yup, you can no longer have children in carryon baggage.  You'll have to check them.

Seriously though, the security screening takes place before the shops near the gates.  They may allow passengers to buy and board with items from these shops which have always been secure-side anyway (at least in the UK) and which don't sell items that are generally considered to be a security risk.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 10, 2006)

Generally, as far as I know, people at UK airports are being made aware of the restrictions before they check-in which means they can put anything prohibited in their checked luggage so they shouldn't be throwing anything out.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

I just hate all the stupidity in the world today.  Some people really need to get better hobbies than killing each other.  I hear collecting MAC is fun!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 10, 2006)

im glad i decided not to go on hols this year i dnt have the patience to wait around. i was watching the news and i was getting angry just watching it lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Yup, you can no longer have children in carryon baggage.  You'll have to check them.
._

 

HAHA FINALLY! No more Uncontrolable children with Moronic parents.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_HAHA FINALLY! No more Uncontrolable children with Moronic parents._

 
OMG lol i wish some parents had checked their kids...

Reminds me of a flight out to Flordia to visit my grandparents one year.  In the lobby area where you wair for the plane to board, there was a family with a baby, and a young boy prolly like 5-6 years old.  The baby was crying non stop, and the kid you could tell was gonna be one of those, "Annoying kids" who kicks your chair, he was playing an obnoxious game that had nothing but piercing beeps.

So anyways I was joking with my Mom that knowing our luck, they would end up right behind us.  Sure enough, when we got to our seats, they were sitting right behind us (since families with small children get to board before regular peeps).  So yeh, it was one of THOSE flight, where the baby screamed nonstop for the entire flight.  The mom even had to get up a few times and take the baby to where the flight attendants prepare meals and stuff.  This kid never stopped, and it was like a 6 hour flight.  The young boy wasn't that bad, but his video game really grated on my nerves.  I was so thankful for the inflight movie, so i could crank up my headset to max.

On the flight over, i was commenting on the irony of getting seated next to them, and told my Mom that the way our luck is going, they would be net to us on our return flight too.  They were lol, only they were across from us, instead of behind.  And the baby was just as bad as before.  

I hate flying LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

I often wonder what exactly it is that parents are supposed to do in that situation.
Obviously, the infant was uncomfortable and unable to verbally express why, whereas the 6 year old could easily have turned down his game.
Granted, fellow travellers shouldn't have to deal with a squalling child, but at the same time, I have to think they would understand that sometimes there's just naught to be done for the situation. 
I'm fairly sure the mother in that situation didn't enjoy it any more than the rest of the people on the plane.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 10, 2006)

I was on a flight to London, I was in the center of the plane, You know where there are like 6 seats across.. and a family of 6 came 2 parents 4 children. and I was sitting on the end well.. yeah. They had not purchased a seat for their 4 year old girl(she was gonna sit on dads lap the whole time) and she was CONSTANTLY walking back and forth thru the seats. SHe woudl cry and her dad, sitting next to me would put her head on his shoulder the one CLOSEST to my left ear. and she woudl SCREAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM ... I was thinking "good lord have some consideration. I realize if an Infant is on a plane, and crying. There isnt much to be done. but Parents with older children who can clearly understand what you are saying, should at least keep their children quiet, I never would have been able to act like that when i was little.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

indeed


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I often wonder what exactly it is that parents are supposed to do in that situation.
Obviously, the infant was uncomfortable and unable to verbally express why_

 
My hubby has his pilot's license and in training was told that one of the reasons babies cry a lot on flights is because their ears pressurize and they have no way of releasing the pressure like we would do.  I bet it hurts like hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sort of OT, but just a thought.


----------



## Willa (Aug 10, 2006)

I just read in the news here, for an unlimited time, you can't travel to / or from canada with liquids.

That means : Cremes, foundation, water, perfume, nail gloss and such...

Happily for me, we're going to New York by car.
(That, if our old aunt doesnt die in the next 3 weeks... Don't know how to feel about it, I'm really sad that she's sick, but selfishly I hope it wont happen because I really need this vacation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 10, 2006)

Goodness....but like Jamie said, it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2006)

we were just talking about this at lunch... the problem is, the passengers flying early today had NO clue what took place when the decision was made to ban liquids from carry ons last night or should i say early morning. so imagine they get to the airport with said liquids i.e juice, soda, lotion, water, perfumes, liquid foundation etc. and are told they can't carry them?

 i _would_ be pretty upset at that moment because i had no idea since it was something new that was just sprung on me. i can tell you they would have to find my checked luggage so i could put my stuff in there cos there's no way in hell i'd be throwing away my perfumes, cosmetics  etc. as i paid good money for them and we all know that the TSA isn't going to reimburse me for them. that being said, now that i know, i will happily comply and pack perfumes etc (albeit *VERY* carefully) in my checked luggage as to avoid a problem like this in the future. it really _is_ better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Indeed!! 
The news is saying this was supposed to be on a VERY large scale...


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_People boarding with babies were/are allowed to take on baby food and milk but they have to taste it in front of airline staff to prove it's not contaminated._

 
Oh, I remember that happening after 9/11. A woman went on tv talking about how they made her drink quite a bit of her breast-milk, as tiny taste wasn't good enough for them.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Indeed!! 
The news is saying this was supposed to be on a VERY large scale...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Up to 9 planes headed for the US so our news says


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank goodness for our friends in England who foiled the plot!


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 10, 2006)

*New carry on guidelines for airplanes!!*

Warning!!  Most likely, you won't be able to take your makeup on board anymore.  Starting last night, they banned any liquid, gel or paste items including stuff like toothpaste and anti-bac gel.  Almost GUARANTEED (sp?) you won't be able to take your makeup with you. I'm guessing that you won't be able to take lipgloss and similar products since they are of a gel like consistancy and honestly, do you want to risk getting your LE stuff taken away?

Looks like that I'm going to be rethinking how I'm packing for San Fran next month.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 10, 2006)

This is crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 10, 2006)

im flying not next friday but the one after so everything should be a ok by then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



talking about this at work couldnt understand that if it was supposedly being watched for a few months and knew what was going on why was there total panic today seemed a bit odd as anyone involved but not caught surely wouldnt of attempted anything today


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 10, 2006)

It's not actually crazy.  Bear in mind that the failed shoe bomber, Richard Reid, had very small amounts of explosives in his shoes but they would have been enough to take the plane down.

Pan Am flight 103 was brought down over Lockerbie by about 12 ounces of explosives hidden in a radio cassette player.

The July 7th London bombings were carried out using small devices readily hidden in rucksacks.

I'm not flying much at the moment but there was a time when I was flying an enormous amount and although the security may seem a hassle, it's there to protect the public because the public needs protecting.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 10, 2006)

makes sense
says only essential items carried on board
make up isnt seen as essential




dunno if this will be a permanent fixture though


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_It's not actually crazy. Bear in mind that the failed shoe bomber, Richard Reid, had very small amounts of explosives in his shoes but they would have been enough to take the plane down.

Pan Am flight 103 was brought down over Lockerbie by about 12 ounces of explosives hidden in a radio cassette player.

The July 7th London bombings were carried out using small devices readily hidden in rucksacks.

I'm not flying much at the moment but there was a time when I was flying an enormous amount and although the security may seem a hassle, it's there to protect the public because the public needs protecting._

 
I'm only saying it's crazy that we have to live like this, that's all.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 10, 2006)

It's worth reading the BBC's news report Police probe flights terror plot and think back to 9/11.

The report includes the following;

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBC News* 
_
American broadcaster ABC News is reporting *five more suspects still at large* in Britain are being "urgently sought", citing US sources briefed on the plot.

British police declined to comment on the report.

Security experts believe the plan was to detonate liquid explosives on up to 10 planes.

The terrorists would have smuggled it on board hidden in drinks, electronic devices and other "common objects".

According to US officials, the airlines to be targeted were United, American and Continental, which fly to New York, Washington and California._

 
Had an attack of this sort been allowed to succeed it would have made 9/11 look like a minor incident.  

You can read about liquid explosives here


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

You can still take all your powder products...

Makeup Airplane Survival Kit:

MAC Studio Fix Pressed Powder compact:  Check!
MAC PwderBlush: Peachykeen: Check!
MAC PowerPoint eye pencil: Engraved: Check!
MAC 182 Brush: Check!  Love the tiny brushes lol...

And slip in the chapstick, or any other lip-balm type product, preferably with a fun smell so if your bag gets searched they will know it's not dangerious =P

Any other stuff, liquid foundations, lipglass, etc.. Just put em in your suitcase.  You can still take them with you, they just have to be packed away, not in your carry-on.  You could prolly even get away with mascara, i doubt they would confinscate it on boarding.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_It's worth reading the BBC's news report Police probe flights terror plot and think back to 9/11.

The report includes the following;

Had an attack of this sort been allowed to succeed it would have made 9/11 look like a minor incident.  

You can read about liquid explosives here_

 
You sure?  While tragic, wouldn't more people have died in the towers than 10 planes?

Since 9/11 had what? 4 planes involved + all the people in the towers/pentagon?


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_You sure?  While tragic, wouldn't more people have died in the towers than 10 planes?

Since 9/11 had what? 4 planes involved + all the people in the towers/pentagon?_

 
Don't you think that might depend where the planes are when the bomb goes off?  When I fly into Heathrow, the flight path goes right over central London - a plane coming down then would create an enormous number of casualties on the ground too.

The death toll in 9/11 was 2,752 according to CNN

A Boeing 747 as used on Transatlantic routes by United and Continental has a capacity of about 400 and at this time of year they are full or nearly full.

A Boeing 777 as used Transatlantic by American Airlines has a seating capacity of 245 and they will be full at this time of year too.

Let's work on the basis of 3 x Continental 747s, 3 x United 747s and 4 x American 747s going down.  That's a passenger capacity of 3,380 plus crew and that excludes _any_ ground casualties.  Yes, 9/11 would be smaller.


----------



## inlucesco (Aug 10, 2006)

I have also heard that liquid items are acceptable so long as they are in your checked baggage, but you should prepare to have your bags searched (?).  Another option would be to mail your liquid items home (if you're going home, that is) ahead of you.

Hope you all travel safely and without incident.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 10, 2006)

oh no let people take there makeup and perfume and coffee on the planes

at least if theres a terrorist attack they'll look pretty???


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope it's lifted by the time I go on my Hong Kong trip... that's going to be a loooong flight (from Toronto) without any lotion, toothpaste, contact solution (I have to wear contacts half the time, I get a headache wearing glasses too long)... and I'm hoping to try Fix+ on the long flight too!  Of course, it's not much to give up if my life were in danger... just difficult to deal w/... =T


----------



## Tightambitionz (Aug 10, 2006)

my mother had to *THROW AWAY* $140 worth of new mac this morning...(baltimore to san fran flight) crazyness...


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 10, 2006)

^ Cool! I always wondered if you were talking about the Toronto Richmond Hill. I figured that there was another one in the states somewhere.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm worried about breakage and losing my luggage.  That happened on a short 1/2 hour flight from Oahu to Maui and when I finally recovered my luggage, all my eyeshadows (especially black tied) was shattered).  I can live without the products for five hours, but if it's going to be anything like my Maui trip... grr...

I do understand why they're doing it, it's just very bad timing.  That and when I flew a few months after 9/11, they took the opportunity to paw my underwear.  Not just search, I mean slowly pull out and examine EVERY. SINGLE. THONG.  Screw the rest of the clothes, they were after the underwear... and I was standing right there.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 
_my mother had to *THROW AWAY* $140 worth of new mac this morning...(baltimore to san fran flight) crazyness..._

 
Why didn't she check it in her bags?


----------



## jess (Aug 10, 2006)

I am flying on the 21st Sydney to Hong Kong on Virgin Atlantic - I'm sure that flying between these 2 places will be fine as we are so far away from places that seem to be regularly targeted - but really who knows what could happen next?, my brother leaves on the 16th for Zurich via Dubai but thanks god is flying emirates which I imagine would be just about the safest airline to be flying on at the moment, I actually made him choose emirates as I flew them to Auckland in May and they are brilliant - he was going to Choose Singapore so luckily he didn't.

How awful for all those people held up by this incident, obviously its great that no loss of life has occurred but imagine how many weddings might be missed by guests, meetings missed by people, holidays shortened etc. All because these monsters continue to want to kill innocent people, something really needs to be done about this..... I can't imagine having a child right now knowing that the world is such an unsafe and uncertain place.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 10, 2006)

I had to cancel a flight to L.A Im meant to be taking in a few days because the airline called me this morning to let me know that I cant bring any of my medications onboard. I can take them there, but cant bring them home.

I have chronic asthma and take ventolin nebules through a nebuliser. Because the meds a liquid and are in little bubbles I cant bring them on because they cant be inspected without the medication being wasted.

I also have a spider bite thats gone necrotic - gross I know. And I have to use friars balsam on it. I cant bring that with me because its liquid and slightly flamable. Even though I had authorisation from the airline in advance.

Thank god they were nice and refunded me.

But still there goes the trip and the job I was meant to be doing for 3 days while there.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_And slip in the chapstick, or any other lip-balm type product, preferably with a fun smell so if your bag gets searched they will know it's not dangerious =P

Any other stuff, liquid foundations, lipglass, etc.. Just put em in your suitcase.  You can still take them with you, they just have to be packed away, not in your carry-on.  You could prolly even get away with mascara, i doubt they would confinscate it on boarding._

 
Actually, from what I've been reading, you can't take lip balm and mascara because it's both creamy.  Fun smells probably won't detract them from anything and they probably will take it away or make you toss it.


----------



## Glow (Aug 11, 2006)

i fly out on the 16th. im pissed that i dont get to bring along my contacts solution. sup dry contacts and then blindness.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't know about any other airports, but Honolulu International Airport has a kiosk that will allow you to mail your stuff home in case you forget.  They provide bubble envelopes and postage.

Oh, btw-- apparently, they're confiscating chocolate macadamia nuts too!!


----------



## ll*sugar (Aug 11, 2006)

no carry on lugages for sure.. but can you carry on liquid products in your _suitcase_? my foundation oh my goodnesss..


----------



## maxcat (Aug 11, 2006)

I looked at what you're allowed to carry on at the home office site in the uk when boarding a flight until further notice. 
It basically amounts right now to your wallet, your passport, and tampons - but only as many as you'll need. All in a clear plastic bag. 
NOTHING in your pockets, no books, no magazines, nothing. And while I truly understand the severity of the situation, at what point are we going to be flying naked? This just isn't sustainable.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 11, 2006)

They said that this might stick for YEARS.


----------



## cloverette (Aug 11, 2006)

ok, i understand the security measures, which need to be taken- they are necessary!

i wouldn't be upset about having to put my make-up, perfume etc. in my suitcase for check-in... BUT what about digi-cam, mobile phone, mp3-player etc.? i've had a few things stolen from my suitcases in the past by luggage crews (incl. watches), so i REALLY don't want to have any electronics and/or anything of (sentimental) value in my suitcase! 

i'm flying from london to berlin in 2 weeks; i really wonder what i'll be able to take on board by then!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glow* 
_i fly out on the 16th. im pissed that i dont get to bring along my contacts solution. sup dry contacts and then blindness._

 
could you possibly survive the flight without wearing contacts?   If you absolutely must have vision correction then get some specs (which every contact lens wearer should have as a backup in case if eye infection or injury anyway)


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 11, 2006)

I think people need to distinguish between what they _need_ to take on board and what they _want_ to take on board.  When I fly I take quite a few things in my carryon to make my flight more pleasant and comfortable (like noise cancelling headphones and my own music) but I can certainly survive a ten hour flight without them if I have to.  It's difficult to survive a flight that's blown up mid air.

I can see that prescription medication and baby food/milk is a "need" rather than a "want" but most other things are just a "want" to be honest.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ll*sugar* 
_no carry on lugages for sure.. but can you carry on liquid products in your suitcase? my foundation oh my goodnesss.._

 
Yes, that's absolutely no problem at all.

Just a hint about packing liquid in containers.  Because of the pressure changes due to the plane's altitude throughout the flight, it's possible for containers which have liquid and air in them to leak quite badly.  If you have squishy containers with not much air in, try to squeeze as much air out as possible to give it room to expand as the hold pressure decreases.  This will help to prevent leaks.  It's also a good idea to tape lids on with electrical tape and put items in waterproof bags (think ziplock).  That way, not only will you find you don't lose product, but your clothes/MP3 player/camera/books etc won't get soaked.

Another thing you should do is remove batteries from any electical item that has them - especially things which make a noise or vibrate and which are easily switched on.  I'm thinking here of the Gillette battery powered shaving handles.  I know someone whose luggage was delayed for a long time by security officers because his Gillette Mach 3 power razor had managed to turn itself on during the flight and his case was making a strange buzzing noise.  He was lucky they didn't decide to blow it up "to be sure"


----------



## Glow (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_could you possibly survive the flight without wearing contacts?   If you absolutely must have vision correction then get some specs (which every contact lens wearer should have as a backup in case if eye infection or injury anyway)_

 
I was planning on getting those at the end of the month because I could only afford either or when I got paid at the end of july.

I get severe headaches if im on a plane and i can't see stuff. I had this problem a few years ago, i'd sleep. but the flights in the middle of the day and it's a long flight.


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 11, 2006)

Fun, I'm flying next Saturday and from Birmingham and apparently it's just choas there. You're only allowed essentials, and seeing as I normally carry everything valuable in my carry-on, my Mom's told me they aren't going if they can't be carried on. A week without MAC, my GHDs and my mp3 player = hell.

But it's better to be safe.


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_ok, i understand the security measures, which need to be taken- they are necessary!

i wouldn't be upset about having to put my make-up, perfume etc. in my suitcase for check-in... BUT what about digi-cam, mobile phone, mp3-player etc.? i've had a few things stolen from my suitcases in the past by luggage crews (incl. watches), so i REALLY don't want to have any electronics and/or anything of (sentimental) value in my suitcase! 

i'm flying from london to berlin in 2 weeks; i really wonder what i'll be able to take on board by then!_

 

These are the new guidelines atm:
*Pocket size wallers & purses
*Travel Documents
*Prescription medication
*Sanitary items for children & females
*Glasses/Sunglasses (no cases)
*Contact lens holders minus the solution
*Baby food etc.
*Tissues without the box
These must be carried in a clear plastic bag

Be prepared to be hand searched and have to remove your shoes. ANY liquids will be removed from the passengers. Wheel chairs & prams must be x-rayed


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

shit.
going to hawaii is going to be a regular party in a couple of months...
Though, DFW isn't bad they say.


----------



## maxcat (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya. I have chronic migraines/cluster headaches that are triggered by pressure changes (read: airplanes) and I take Advil and Tylenol One with tonnes and tonnes of water... none of which is allowed on board in the UK. I'm trying to figure out how to get through a 9 hour flight. Getting there is fine - coming home... like I said, your passport and your wallet and that's IT. 
I fully understand the difference between "want" and "need" - I also understand if I can't have access to these things I'll land in hospital.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

go see your dr and have him prescribe somethingfor the migraines and take it on the flight. If your name matches the med bottle you can take it on.


----------



## maxcat (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_go see your dr and have him prescribe somethingfor the migraines and take it on the flight. If your name matches the med bottle you can take it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks... you're really great for trying to help... they can't write scripts for non prescription here... and the prescription grade stuff landed me in the hospital.
but my point is I'm seriously considering cancelling my flight. I can deal with no book, etc etc... I cannot deal with a possibly eight hour I Want To Die grade pressure migraine. And I don't think the flight crew can either. 

So... how many people are considering cancelling? Lots, according to CNN... and how is that going to further destroy an already crippled post 9-11 airline industry... Which brings me to my original point that this isn't sustainable and they're going to have to find another way. 

No liquids is fine (North American guidelines) but you can't take a heart patient's asprin from them (UK guidelines)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2006)

this was posted on  yahoo earlier:

NEW YORK - Four-hour lines. No water bottles. Screaming children. Missed flights. 

*The U.S. Department of Homeland Security on Thursday banned from carry-on luggage all "beverages, shampoo, sun tan lotion, creams, toothpaste, hair gel, and other items of similar consistency." The new rules resulted in long lines at airports and garbage bins full of discarded cosmetics*.

So how's a traveler to cope? Here are five strategies from travel experts to help.

*_PACKING*. In case your checked luggage is lost in the confusion, label your bags well, with name, business address and phone on the outside, and an itinerary and contact information packed inside, on top, said Susan Foster, author of "Smart Packing for Today's Traveler" (http://www.smartpacking.com, Smart Travel Press, $19.95).

*Rather than throwing away banned items, bring a checkable bag big enough to accommodate items you can't take on board.*

Business travelers "must carry essential tools with them," Foster said, but be prepared in case a ban on all carry-on luggage is suddenly imposed domestically, the way it was in England. Leave room in your checkable luggage for that stack of reports. Consider faxing, e-mailing or FedExing copies of important documents ahead to your destination.

*_PERSONAL CARE*. 
"Airplane air is as dry as the Sahara," said Linda Wells, editor-in-chief of Allure magazine.

But new rules ban moisturizer and similar items from carry-ons. So put on heavier-than-usual moisturizer before you leave home, with either a moisturizing self-tanner or tinted moisturizer on top.

"You want to wear as little makeup as you can. What's worse than not having your makeup with you is having it smear all over your face and you not being able to fix it," she said.

Other cosmetics that will last include waterproof mascara, and lip and cheek stain.

Apply hairstyling products before you leave for the airport and then "reactivate" them before you land by running your hands under the water in the lavatory sink and running damp fingers through your hair, Wells suggested.

Pack shampoos and other lotions so they don't spill, Wells said. Take the cap off the bottle, squeeze the product so it reaches the lip of the open top, then screw the top on again tightly, forming a vacuumlike seal. There will still be an indentation in the bottle.

You may want to put them in a sealed plastic bag as well.

*_TRAVELING WITH CHILDREN*. 
Prepare kids for long lines and stringent security. "Tell the kids, 'This is what we have to do to make sure everyone is safe,'" said Eileen Ogintz, a syndicated columnist who offers advice on family travel on her Web site http://www.takingthekids.com.

Explain to toddlers "why they need to put their blankie or teddy on the belt," she added. Give a lollipop or other small reward for cooperation.

Check kids' backpacks for toy guns, plastic swords and the like. "I just came back from Disney with two 10-year-old boys," she said, "and with 'Pirates of the Caribbean' out, everything they bought was stuff like that."

If your kids are flying unaccompanied, make sure they understand the new rules. Remind them to get something to drink before they get in line, rather than bringing a water bottle, and warn them against making sarcastic comments or jokes about security threats, Ogintz said.

Teenagers should notify airline personnel if they are flying alone, so that they get priority to stay on the flight in case passengers are bumped. 

To entertain young children, bring a deck of cards, and paper and pencil. "You can draw pictures, make designs, play Hangman," Ogintz said. Play "I Spy" on a long line or if you are forced to check the toy bag, she added. 
*
_CRUISES*:
 If you miss your cruise because of a delayed flight, "you fly to the first port of call," advised Carolyn Spencer Brown, editor of the Web site http://www.CruiseCritic.com, which offers advice to cruisers. 

Contact your cruise company to see if schedules or policies have been revised because of the new rules and delays, or if their staff can help you rebook. Holland America delayed the weekend departure times for several ships around Europe and North America to give passengers extra time to make connections. 

*_INSURANCE*.
 If you bought trip insurance, you may be eligible for compensation related to delays, according to John Ansell, president of the U.S. Travel Insurance Association, which represents 90 percent of U.S.-based travel insurance firms. 

Comprehensive travel insurance typically covers rebooking flights, hotels if you are stranded, loss of personal belongings and other problems related to missed connections and cancellations, he said. Most travel insurance companies have hotlines to assist you. 

If you want to buy insurance for a future trip, a comprehensive cancellation policy ? which typically includes medical insurance too ? will cost 4 to 7 percent of the total price of your trip, Ansell said.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 11, 2006)

From everything I've read and heard, the airports are going to have to step up their game in a more viable way. No one can say for certain how long the restrictions are going to last.

I guess I'm the only person here who packs her makeup in her checked luggage. I have never had anything crack or leak. What I do is pack anything that could crack in between clothing. I make sure everything is in some kind of bag, so if it does crack or leak, stuff doesn't ruin everything else. I've flown frequently and have had nothing stolen. If you are seriously concerned about it, I'd mail whatever you are concerned about or inveset in some insurance.

If you have kids, there are plenty of imagination games for them to play or games that require virtually nothing. I Spy. Tell them stories. It isn't ideal, but they should learn how to adapt. I think parents' attitudes affect their young children more than you realize. If you're older, everyone else on the plane lacks entertainment as well. Strike up a conversation with them if you are bored (don't if they are sleeping or trying to sleep.) I've learned so much from strangers or just had a good time talking to them.

The only thing I'd be concerned about is if you need to take a laptop (for business, for instance.)  It would be inconvenient, but just email yourself those files or someone who'll be at the meeting/presentation, use a jump drive, or burn it to CDR.

I agree that these are inconveniences and this method of safety is probably not sustainable, but for now, this is all they know to do. Please don't be assy about it to anyone who's working at the airports; I'm sure they're stressed, and this is really about everyone's safety. I'd rather these inconveniences than be dead.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_shit.
going to hawaii is going to be a regular party in a couple of months...
Though, DFW isn't bad they say._

 
Just FYI- don't know how the wait is where you are, but the lines are quoted at 3-3 1/2 hours off island and 1 1/2 hours between islands just to get your stuff checked.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_From everything I've read and heard, the airports are going to have to step up their game in a more viable way. No one can say for certain how long the restrictions are going to last.

I guess I'm the only person here who packs her makeup in her checked luggage._

 
Nope, I've checked my M·A·C knapsack before (locked of course) and it survived the journey intact.

The TSA doesn't like folks to put locks on their luggage so I use cable ties which have to be cut off to open the bag.  It means that the TSA can get into my luggage if they want to (and they have done so many times) but I will _always_ know if someone has been into my baggage.  I have a pair of Tuff Cut shears in an outside pocket of my checked baggage (attached to the bag by a piece of cord)  so that I can get into the luggage at my destination.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_Just FYI- don't know how the wait is where you are, but the lines are quoted at 3-3 1/2 hours off island and 1 1/2 hours between islands just to get your stuff checked._

 
DFW isn't taking as long, I'm sure coming home (I'll be in Ewa Beach for a month) is going to be a bit more trying. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm TERRIFIED of flying.  when i was younger i used to LOVE it but maybe that was because i didn't realize how dangerous it was.  they say that flying is the safest way to travel but now you begin to wonder because it's what all terrorists are targetting these days.


some lady had to throw away all of her chanel makeup.... =/


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think we can predict what the terrorists are going to target. Planes are popular now, but what about car bombs, trains, and subways? If they don't do transportation, what about poisoing our water, doing something Anthrax (but worse) again?

It is simply not a safe time to be alive.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 12, 2006)

Unfortunately I was traveling for business and had to fly on the 10th of August, when all of this broke.  I flew from Baltimore (BWI) to Atlanta (ATL), and from Atlanta to a smaller Florida airport.  Both Baltimore and Atlanta were absolutely chaotic, as you would expect.  If you are already ticketed, the lines aren't nearly as bad.  I had to wait in the security line for only about 15 minutes and the check was *very* thorough, needless to say.  The important things to remember are to *get to the airport at least 2 hours ahead of your flight departure time *(you may need that time as a cushion for security purposes), and just *make sure you pack into your checked baggage all of your items that you want to take that appear on the carry on no-no list*.  I believe in travelling as lightly as possible anyway (I hate to lug stuff through airports) so I always check my cosmetics, etc.  I'm flying to New York City in a couple of weeks for business/pleasure and was really looking forward to it, but not so much now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I honestly don't think that these new safeguards against carrying certain products onto planes is going to go away.  It's an ugly world, seems to get uglier by the day, and we can never be too cautious.  I'm thinking this is only one of many prices we're going to have to pay to try to stay safe and one step ahead of those who would like to do harm to others.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 14, 2006)

You can bring your lipstick and lip balm now... that's really all I needed for myself, so I'm stoked.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 15, 2006)

so hand luggage is alllowed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the exception of carrying liquids on board


----------



## MissKaylee* (Aug 15, 2006)

Lol i flew from the UK on august 11, it wasnt good times to say the least...


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

When I was flying to Vietnam 2 years ago, when I was flying on the China Airline they made us shipped our stuff with all the other luggage .. Usually they let you take one luggage with you. I didn't want to let go my luggage because my clothes was in there, and I didn't want it to be lost when I get to Vietnam.. I heard people steal people lagguage so thank god we got all of ours.. We are smart enough to tie a ribbon on there so the people know all the lagguage belong to one family BIG SMILES


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 16, 2006)

Ribbon is always a smart idea for luggage, particularly if you have a black set, like I do. I would never be able to identify mine easily without the pink ribbon I tied on it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_Ribbon is always a smart idea for luggage, particularly if you have a black set, like I do. I would never be able to identify mine easily without the pink ribbon I tied on it._

 
yes! because all black luggage is generic looking,you dont want someone else to end up with your"unmentionables"haha 

I saw the cutest white and pink polka dot suitcase but that woudl get dirty with one trip. and someone might want to steal it. so i go with my plain ol'grey.. with a ribbon or colorful luggage strap.. heh and my neon green luggage tag.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_yes! because all black luggage is generic looking,you dont want someone else to end up with your"unmentionables"haha 

I saw the cutest white and pink polka dot suitcase but that woudl get dirty with one trip. and someone might want to steal it. so i go with my plain ol'grey.. with a ribbon or colorful luggage strap.. heh and my neon green luggage tag._

 
hey i totally agree about the polka dot suitcase.. omg i went to this store last saturday... shit they had the small/big polka dot suitcase.. i mean it came with allllllllll kinds of color... I felt like I was in heaven lol.. I didn't want to leave the damn store ROFL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah, my lil sister and I was like there talking about yeah the white one would definately get dirty fast, but damn it's soo pretty! Gosh! I'm planning to get the suitcase, the bag, and the make-up bag lol... They have doggy bag too lol... Yeah someone would love to steal it.. If I get it Imma post it up ok??? Thanks for reminding mee... All I gotta say it's to die for hehehe


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_Ribbon is always a smart idea for luggage, particularly if you have a black set, like I do. I would never be able to identify mine easily without the pink ribbon I tied on it._

 
Yeah! All of our suitcases wear Black lol... We had like 15 suitcases in totally since we bought clothes we don't wear no more for our cousins in Vietnam.. Don't people do that??


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 17, 2006)

And here's what looks like the first possible alert;

 Quote:

 *US airport in 'liquid bomb' alert*

An airport in Huntington, West Virginia has been evacuated after explosives tests on two containers in a female passenger's luggage came up positive.

The containers were spotted in the woman's hand bag and subjected to swab tests and sniffer dog examinations, both of which gave positive results.  
 
Full story

We'll just have to wait and see how this pans out.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 21, 2006)

ok so its been a short time since it happened
anyone have a idea on whats allowed and whats definatley not?


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 26, 2006)

*Laguardia confiscated my l/g...*

I have flown quite a bit this month, starting a couple of days before this whole "liquid explosives" fiasco (I actually flew the day the story broke).  Flew to NYC last Sunday with my little makeup satchel in my purse as usual, it contains Blot Powder, a couple of lipsticks, lip brush, a l/l, Lip Prep and Prime, and one l/g.  No problem.  *On the way home today*, however, the TSA folks at Laguardia confiscated the _last little bit of my "Light My Fire" l/g_





 -- did I mention that this is my all-time fave MAC l/g (yes, I'd been hoarding it)?  When I told them that I'd been flying all month with this satchel and l/g in tact the TSA lady told me that the other airports I went through "hadn't been doing their job".  Oh well, I'd rather make this sacrifice in the name of safety.

Other than that, all liquids/gels, etc. still must be in checked baggage.  SOLID lip products are ok.  Glosses are not (depending upon which airport you're at and who is checking, but your best bet is to check these).  I could have saved my l/g by checking it if I had known it was going to be an issue (since it hadn't been up until today, and I've been through 4 other airports besides Laguardia this month since all of this started!).


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 26, 2006)

I was at London's Heathrow airport on Thursday and they definitely still do not allow any form of cosmetics (liquid or solid) in carry on luggage.  No lip balms, no hand creams, no mascara, no lipsticks, nothing.  The signs were clearly posted and I was amazed, given the level of publicity the changes have had, that so many people were still trying to take banned items into the plane. There were a couple of airport staff walking up and down the line before security and they had bags full of cigarette lighters, food and makeup.

You can see the current UK regulations here and more detailed information (in pdf format) here


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_*On the way home today*, however, the TSA folks at Laguardia confiscated the last little bit of my "Light My Fire" l/g



_

 
The current TSA regulations show that lipglosses are still a banned item - details here


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I was at London's Heathrow airport on Thursday and they definitely still do not allow any form of cosmetics (liquid or solid) in carry on luggage.  No lip balms, no hand creams, no mascara, no lipsticks, nothing.  The signs were clearly posted and I was amazed, given the level of publicity the changes have had, that so many people were still trying to take banned items into the plane. There were a couple of airport staff walking up and down the line before security and they had bags full of cigarette lighters, food and makeup.

You can see the current UK regulations here and more detailed information (in pdf format) here_

 
Hmm, my guess is that the rules are a little different for domestic flights (within the U.S.), because you can most certainly take ALL your stuff as long as it's in your *checked* baggage and they do allow solid forms of cosmetics in your carry on (lipstick, chapstick, powder, etc.).  No wonder there's so much confusion, the rules are being interpreted differently in various airports!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 27, 2006)

i have checked the BAA and TSA sites for update info on regulations regarding EYESHADOWS (since all anyone seems interested in is l/g, l/l, e/l, etc and i am not actually taking any of that *with* me...) but i can't find anything. I'm also worried about checking and powdered e/s. half of what i own is in powder/pigment form, so if anyone has any actual experience carrying that kind of stuff on board RECENTLY or checking it safely (i don't want them rifiling through and throwing things out of my checked luggage when i'm not there to do anything about it because they don't know the difference between Anthrax and powdered e/s, y'know... ) LMK, pretty please.

I'm flying from LAX to Heathrow on Sept 5th, YAY!

doublepost, sorry


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 
_i have checked the BAA and TSA sites for update info on regulations regarding EYESHADOWS (since all anyone seems interested in is l/g, l/l, e/l, etc and i am not actually taking any of that *with* me...) but i can't find anything. I'm also worried about checking and powdered e/s._

 
As of today, 27th August 2006, You are definitely not allowed any cosmetics of any form (whether they are powder, gel or liquid) on flights out of the UK.  The pdf file with the full regulations is available here.  I am not sure what measures apply to flights originating in the USA flying into the UK but think it's better not to risk getting your makeup confiscated so check it.


----------



## calliestar (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any information regarding flights within the US?  Over the Christmas holiday I am supposed to be flying from San Antonio, Texas to Raleigh-Durham, North Carolina to visit a cousin.  I'll definately check all of my luggage, but have they been throwing away powders and/or cosmetics in general from checked bags in the US?  Has any flown out of either airports since this all started, and if so, what was your experience like?  I'd just like all of the information I can possibly get as early as possible so I don't have to worry about it when the time comes.  I have a feeling that things aren't going to be totally quieted down by then, and since Christmas is SUCH a major traveling holiday anyway, I'm definately worried about what it's going to be like.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 
_Does anyone have any information regarding flights within the US?_

 
Yes, the TSA rules are here


----------



## xstephax (Aug 27, 2006)

i know information has been posted about flights within the US and UK and what you can and can't bring into your hand luggage, but what about flights from canada to the US? is it safe to assume the rules would be similiar to flights within the US? 

i've been trying to find information on it but i can only seem to find stuff based on the US or UK.

i was just curious as i'm flying out of canada next month to the US for a vacation and i'm hoping i'll be allowed to carry on most of my make up related products (of course the non-liquids)


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 27, 2006)

The Canadian rules on what can be carried on a plane are here and ici _en Français_.  I think that if you're flying between two countries you have to work on the basis that you must comply with the rules of both countries so if an item is banned in one country but permitted in the other, don't have it in your carryon.  This should avoid problems for you.


----------



## xstephax (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The Canadian rules on what can be carried on a plane are here and ici en Français.  I think that if you're flying between two countries you have to work on the basis that you must comply with the rules of both countries so if an item is banned in one country but permitted in the other, don't have it in your carryon.  This should avoid problems for you._

 

thank you so much


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_As of today, 27th August 2006, You are definitely not allowed any cosmetics of any form (whether they are powder, gel or liquid) on flights out of the UK.  The pdf file with the full regulations is available here.  I am not sure what measures apply to flights originating in the USA flying into the UK but think it's better not to risk getting your makeup confiscated so check it._

 
thank you! i will definitely check it, i just hope nothing happens to it in the checked luggage...sometimes they throw out suspicious looking powders and i don't wnat that happening to my pigments or powdered e/s, y'know? i guess i'll just have to ask about if when i check in.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 28, 2006)

I doubt they'd confuse properly packaged M·A·C pigments and powders for anthrax (or cocaine!) so you should be OK.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 28, 2006)

*If your traveling....*

Hi everyone I didn't see any other topics posted about this (probaly missed it) but this is for anyone that plans on flying soon. I heard that with the new travel restrictions you cant bring these items (per tsa website):
The following items are prohibited:

    All creams and lotions including Neosporin or first-aid creams and ointments, topcial or rash creams and ointments, suntan lotions, moisturizers, etc.
    Bug sprays
    Bubble bath including gel or liquid filled bubble bath balls or bath oils or moisturizers
    Gel deodorants
    Gel cap type pills
    Hair styling gels
    Hair sprays of all kinds including aerosol
    Nail polishes, 
    Hair straightener or detangler
    Lip gels, glosses or liquids
    Liquid foundations
    Liquid sanitizers
    Liquid soaps
    Make up removers or facial cleansers
    Mascara
    Mouthwash
    Nail polish and removers
    Perfumes or colognes
    Toothpaste

that means it time to load up chapstick and be sure to follow these rules or your $14 lipglass will go down the drain (literaly).


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not flying this week! (New carry on guidlines for airplanes)


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 28, 2006)

And just so everyone is clear, you cannot take those items in your *carry-on luggage*

They're still ok in a checked suitcase.


----------

